# Fuji opus III W/superbe pro group?



## '02 nrs (Mar 11, 2004)

anyone know where I may find out more info??? found one for $75/ thanks.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

[QUOTE='02 nrs]anyone know where I may find out more info??? found one for $75/ thanks.[/QUOTE]

A quick search of the archives of the iBoB list say this is likely from '83 or '84. Retailed for about $900 back then. Sounds like you got a good deal if it fits, ride that sucker!!

And post some pix.

--Shannon


----------



## '02 nrs (Mar 11, 2004)

*fuji opus/*

thanks for info;hope its still at the flea market.......


----------



## NJRoadie (May 13, 2004)

*Fuji Opus III*

I had one of these back in the 80's. It was my first race bike. Do you have specific questions?


----------



## '02 nrs (Mar 11, 2004)

*Fuji value/*



NJRoadie said:


> I had one of these back in the 80's. It was my first race bike. Do you have specific questions?


thanks for a reply-just wondering if they have any monetary value.did not know what they retailed at......


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I can't comment accurately on the monetary value, but since it's a Japan made bike the value if in excellent condition would probably be around $250 to maybe $400 on only on E-Bay; most of that worth would be only because of the Superbe Pro stuff. The Superbe Pro stuff in my opinion was and possibly still the best ever made. Yeah yeah yeah, I'm biased because thats the group that is on my bike; but you would be bias to if after over 140,000 miles and nothing ever broke or wore out!!


----------

